# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Zülmün coğrafyası doğu türkistan

## ceydaaa

dogu_turkistan_dan_ibret_al1.jpgYaklaşık yarım asırdır süregelen soykırımın adıdır Doğu Türkistan. 18. yüzyıl sonrasından bugüne kadar Çin'in istila ettiği Doğu Türkistan'da gözyaşı dinmek bilmiyor.

Biz zamanların kültür başkenti, sevgi ve hoşgörünün merkezi şimdilerde Kızıl Çin'in görülmemiş işkenceleri ve sömürüsüyle adeta inim inim inlemekte. İnsanlar maddi manevi köklerinden koparılırken, dünyanın gözü önünde asimile ediliyor. Ölü ve yaralı sayısının dahi bilinmediği topraklarda Türkistan adını kullanmak dahi yasak. Sözde özerklik bölgesi olarak anılan coğrafyada gerçek özerklikten eser bile yok. Böyle bir atmosferde Ramazan ayının da girmesiyle birlikte Kızıl Çin, Doğu Türkistanlı Müslümanlar üzerindeki baskıyı iyice arttırdı. BM Güvenlik Konseyi'nin 5 daimi üyesinden biri olan Çin işgal yönetimi, diğer dört daimi üyenin desteği ve görmezlikten gelişi ile Doğu Türkistan'da belli periyotlarla katliamlarını sürdürüyor
Çin işgal ettiği Doğu Türkistan'da Ramazan ayının başlaması ile yeni yasakları yürürlüğe koydu. Ramazan öncesi Çin yönetimi, okul müdürleri, öğretmen, memur ve aile reislerine "Ramazan'da İstikrarın Korunması ve Güvenlik Taahhütnamesi" adlı bir belge imzalattı. Buna göre; Komünist Parti üyeleri, devlet memurları, öğrenci ve gençlerin dini eğitim almaları, oruç tutmaları, dini etkinliklere katılmaları, camilere gitmeleri ve namaz kılmaları yasaklandı.
Taahhütnamede ayrıca bu kişilerin diğer dinleri terk ederek Ateist olmalarının zorunlu olduğu hükmü bulunuyor. İslamı reddedenlere iş verilen ülkede din eğitimi yasaklanırken, İslami eğitim veren hocalar sebepsiz yere yıllarca hapishanelerde tutulmakta ya da faili meçhul cinayetlerle ortadan kaldırılmaktadır. Gelen haberler arasında Çinli çeteler ve Çin ordusunun Ramazan ayında dini hassasiyetleri nedeniyle lokantalarını kapatan esnafları tehdit ettiği, lokantalarını Ramazan ayında açmayanların da bir yıl süre ile ticari izinlerinin iptal edildiği kaydedildi. İşgal yönetimi ayrıca sivil güvenlik memurları evlere göndererek, Ramazan ayında toplu ibadetlerin ve dini kimliği yansıtan giysilerin giyilmesinin yasaklandığı yönünde uyarılar yapıyor.
Tümtürk: Dünya Çin zulmüne sessizDünya Uygur Kongresi Başkan Yardımcısı Seyit Tümtürk, 63 yıldır Kızıl Çin'in sınırları ihlal ederek, fiili bir işgal gerçekleştirdiğini asimilasyonun sistematik bir şekilde çok acımasızca uygulandığını kaydetti. Tümtürk, Doğu Türkistan topraklarının yeraltı zenginliğinin Çin işgal yönetiminin iştahını kabartığını belirterek, Doğu Türkistan'ın işgal edilmesinin ve bugün yaşanan baskının katliamın temel sebebinin yer altı kaynaklarının zenginliği ve Doğu Türkistan'ın İslami kimliği olduğunu söyledi. Özellikle Urumçi olaylarının ardindan Müslümanlara yönelik baskının daha da arttığına işaret eden Tümtürk, Doğu Türkistan ile haberleşme olanaklarının Çin tarafından özellikle kesildiğini, Doğu Türkistanlılara yönelik katliamları örtbas etmek amacıyla olayları gizleme yoluna gittiğini söyledi.
Kızları ve çocukları kaçırıyorlarÇin'in Doğu Türkistan üzerinde çok kirli emelleri olduğunu da belirten Seyit Tümtürk, şunları söyledi:
"Çin, Doğu Türkistan'daki kirli uygulamalarını iki proje ile hayata geçirdi. Ve hiçbir ülkede bunun emsali yoktur. Yaşları 15-20 arasındaki Doğu Türkistanlı kızlar, Çin'in iç bölgelerinde ağır fabrika şartlarında çalıştırılmak üzere zorla götürülmektedir. Amaç ise asimilasyondur. İlköğretim çağındaki çocuklar, Çin'in iç bölgelerine getirilerek özel okul adı altında komünist eğitiminden geçirilme projesi uygulanıyor. Acıdır bu çocukların sayısı 500 bine ulaştı.
Kendi vatanlarına birer hain olarak yetiştirildikleri ortada. Bu da Doğu Türkistan'ın endişesini ortaya koymaktadır. Doğu Türkistan'da ve diğer şehirlerde meydana gele olaylarda hayatlarını kaybedenlerin dışında neredeyse 18- 40 yaşındaki erkek nüfusu kayıp oldu. Ya öldürüldü ya da hapishanelere atıldı. Çin askeri birliklerinin katliamlarından sonra sivil kıyafet giymiş asker ya da polisler Çin devletinin kontrolü altında Urumçi'de Uygur katliamı yaptı.
Mal varlıklarına el konuluyorKızıl Çin yönetimi, Doğu Türkistan'ı modernize etme ve depreme dayanıklı ev yapma bahanesiyle Uygur Türklerini evlerinden zorla göç ettirip yerine yeni binalar dikerken Çin'in iç kesiminden göç eden Çinlilere ucuz fiyattan ev satarak Çinlilerin daha çok yerleşmesine teşvik ettiğini de kaydeden Tümtürk, "Evsiz kalan Uygur Türklerinin sayısı her geçen gün çoğalıyor, fakirleşen halk kitlesi devletin sosyal yardımına muhtaç bıraklıyor.
Bunu fırsat bilen Kızıl Çin yönetimi Yardım alan Uygur Türklerine inancına ters sözleşmeler imzalatmaktadır. Çin işgal yönetiminin Ramazan dolayısıyla aldığı yasaklamalar ise, çaresiz Müslüman Uygurların yoğun tepkisine neden oluyor. 30 milyondan fazla insanın yaşadığı ve çoğunluğu Müslüman olan Doğu Türkistan'da 5 Temmuz 2009'da gerçekleştirilen katliamda yüzlerce Uygur Türkü hayatını kaybetmişti. dedi.
Çin ile ilişkiler sona etmelidirSeyit Tümtürk, Türkiye'de iktidarların Doğu Türkistan sorununa ilgisiz olduğunun da altını çizerek, AKP hükümetinin başlattığı Çin ile ekonomik ve askeri alandaki gelişen ilişkileri eleştirdi. Tümtürk şunları kaydetti; "Türkiye'de bilhassa son 3 senede Çin'e olan ilgi hayli arttı ve biz bunu anlamakta zorluk çekmekteyiz. Zira Çin'in Doğu Türkistan'daki politikalarında hiçbir değişme olmazken AKP hükümetinin Çin'i cesaretlendirici tavırlarından vazgeçmesi ve Doğu Türkistan'a sahip çıkarak Çin'e demokratik açılımlar için baskı yapması gerekmektedir.
Maalesef Türkiye Doğu Türkistan vatandaşlarına vize vermemektedir. Bir güvenlik soruşturması bile 5-6 ay sürmekte. En yakın konsolosluk ise 4000 km uzakta olan Pekin'de bulunmaktadır. Bırakın şehirlerarası yolculuğu mahalleler arası geçişte bile büyük zorluk yaşıyorken insanlarımız onca yolu nasıl gidebilir. Türkiye'nin Urumçi ve Kaşgar'da iş merkezleri açmasını, Doğu Türkistan'daki üniversitelerle Türk üniversiteleri arasında değişim anlaşmaları imzalanmasını ve Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı ve YÖK'ün Doğu Türkistanlı öğrenciler için kontenjan ayırmasını istiyoruz.
THY'nin Urumçi veya Kaşgar'a sefer düzenlemesi, Doğu Türkistan ile Türkiye arasında en azından nefes alma açısından çok önemlidir. Devlet üniversitelerimizde Doğu Türkistan'la ilgili araştırma birimlerinin oluşturulmasını istiyoruz. Türk haber ajanslarının Urumçi veya Kaşgar'da büro açmalarını istiyoruz. Doğu Türkistanlı sivil toplum örgütlerinin desteklenmesini istiyoruz" dedi.
Şanghay beşlisi çin katliamlarını meşrulaştırıyorŞanghay'a değinen Tümtürk, "Çin'in önderliğinde kurulan bu örgütün temel amacı Doğu Türkistan bağımsızlık hareketinin önünü almak ve komşu ülkelerdeki Doğu Türkistanlıları baskı altında tutmaktır. Ne yazık ki kardeş Orta Asya Türk Cumhuriyetleri de bu oyuna ortak olmaktadır. Yapılan anlaşmalar ve Çin'in siyasi baskıları nedeni ile bu ülkeler tarafından yakalanan Doğu Türkistanlılar Çin'e iade edilmektedir.
Çin işgal yönetimi, terörle mücadele konsepti yalanıyla Afganistan ve diğer Orta Asya ülkelerindeki Doğu Türkistanlı bağımsızlık savaşçılarını sindirme fırsatını yakalamıştır. Pekin, Doğu Türkistan'daki bağımsızlık için savaşan Uygurlarla El Kaide örgütü arasında bağlantısı yalanını yayarak , her türlü milliyetçi Uygur hareketini etkisiz hale getirme fırsatını yakalamıştır. dedi.

mirhaber.com

----------

